# I passed!



## dzdave00 (Dec 17, 2008)

Exam results received in an email last night. I am in Indiana, by the way.

Yay!!! arty-smiley-048:

:multiplespotting:

Even getting the results was a pain in the butt. I got an email saying the results are available and I need to go to the ELSES website to get my results. I go to the website and there is a button that says click here to get your results emailed to you. And oh, by the way, it might take up to an hour for the email to get there due to heavy traffic on their server. Nothing is easy with these guys!


----------



## FairhopeEE (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job. I'll have to wait on snail-mail to find out if I made it on my first attempt...


----------



## cchauv3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I passed too! This was my second time taking it.

I live in Louisiana and got my results via email this morning.


----------



## sehad (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations! I know that's a load off of your mind


----------



## indy-engineer (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats!!! I will sit again April 2009 and am in Indiana. Did you find any reviews classes locally? I can't find any.


----------



## dzdave00 (Dec 18, 2008)

indy-engineer said:


> Congrats!!! I will sit again April 2009 and am in Indiana. Did you find any reviews classes locally? I can't find any.


Thanks! I could not find any review classes locally either. I think the closest one was in Chicago, which is way to far to go. Best of luck to you in April.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2008)

indy-engineer said:


> Congrats!!! I will sit again April 2009 and am in Indiana. Did you find any reviews classes locally? I can't find any.


What is your discipline? I know a mechanical engineer buddy of mine took some review courses in Indy, and I think they were through IUPUI. I can find out if you are interested.


----------



## hhildebrand (Dec 18, 2008)

dzdave00 said:


> Exam results received in an email last night. I am in Indiana, by the way.
> Yay!!! arty-smiley-048:
> 
> :multiplespotting:
> ...



Congratulations my fellow Indianan! :th_rockon:


----------



## maryannette (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats! And now, that pain in the butt is over.


----------



## Kuku (Dec 19, 2008)

I PASSED! WOOHOO!

NC


----------



## rancam (Dec 19, 2008)

I passed, took the afternoon power section!

NC


----------



## DMB5mil (Dec 20, 2008)

Passed, took afternoon power - Alaska

Want to thank everyone who gave advice during the fall especially:

Techie Junkie PE

Flyer PE

Dark Knight

mudpuppy

Good luck to those still awaiting results. Happy New Year!!

"Brothers don't shake hands...brothers gotta hug!!!"


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 20, 2008)

^^ Congratulations! :multiplespotting:


----------



## robgt02 (Dec 20, 2008)

Congrats to everyone who passed!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2008)

DMB5mil said:


> Passed, took afternoon power - Alaska
> Want to thank everyone who gave advice during the fall especially:
> 
> Techie Junkie PE
> ...


:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: Well done :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## hhildebrand (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats to all EE!!


----------



## MrStratEE (Dec 23, 2008)

I passed too! Got my results in the snail mail today for Nebraska. It's great to know those 3 months of studying hell were worth it!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 24, 2008)

Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!


----------



## BradKentucky (Dec 29, 2008)

Merry Mary said:


> Congrats, congrats, congrats!!!


:multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048:

Congratulations to everyone! I passed the power electrical also! What a relief!


----------



## maryannette (Dec 29, 2008)

Congrats to you!


----------



## REIT (Dec 30, 2008)

I got my results yesterday...and I`ve passed!!

(MA)


----------



## maryannette (Dec 30, 2008)

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## mbparksPE (Jan 3, 2009)

Way to go my brother and sister EEs! :multiplespotting:


----------



## PEmAGic (Jan 7, 2009)

I passed the EE - PE - Power in Virginia, 1st attempt. It was truly a miracle for me to pass. It was a grueling 6 months of juggling work, study, and family life. My wife is extremely happy now because she does not have to be a single parent anymore. I had to ask my wife to look at the VA DPOR website to confirm my name and license was real. I still went back and check a few more times. I am still in shock. Thanks a lot guys, you'll are the best. Good luck and hope to continue this awesome support system.

:th_rockon: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2009)

PEmAGic said:


> I passed the EE - PE - Power in Virginia, 1st attempt. It was truly a miracle for me to pass. It was a grueling 6 months of juggling work, study, and family life. My wife is extremely happy now because she does not have to be a single parent anymore. I had to ask my wife to look at the VA DPOR website to confirm my name and license was real. I still went back and check a few more times. I am still in shock. Thanks a lot guys, you'll are the best. Good luck and hope to continue this awesome support system.
> :th_rockon: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


Congrats! I double/triple/quadruple checked when I found out too.


----------



## tv20 (Jun 19, 2009)

PEmAGic said:


> I passed the EE - PE - Power in Virginia, 1st attempt. It was truly a miracle for me to pass. It was a grueling 6 months of juggling work, study, and family life. My wife is extremely happy now because she does not have to be a single parent anymore. I had to ask my wife to look at the VA DPOR website to confirm my name and license was real. I still went back and check a few more times. I am still in shock. Thanks a lot guys, you'll are the best. Good luck and hope to continue this awesome support system.
> :th_rockon: arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:


Dear PEmAGic

Can you please suggest Power books that you have used for preparation? I have taken the exam last time but I am sure I am not gonna make it.


----------



## taha (Jan 18, 2010)

FairhopeEE said:


> Good job. I'll have to wait on snail-mail to find out if I made it on my first attempt...


I am looking for the PE exam material please email me if you have any kind of material left.

[email protected]

Regards


----------

